# Hermann tortoise eggs 5 weeks help



## littlemozzy1987 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, just after a bit of advice, I have 3 eggs incubating, 2 I am 90% sure are empty, but 1 has definitely got something in there, although I am not sure if it has stopped growing. There is a black blob in there and a shadow around it, also at the top of the egg there is a big section that is white, maybe an air sac? It has a couple of bubble looking things on top as well. What should the development be at 5 weeks. Thanks Samantha x


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 9, 2013)

Do you see anything on either side resembling veins?


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes can see veins when I candle from underneath the egg x


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 9, 2013)

Veins means its fertile and likely a few weeks from hatching.


----------



## RGB (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds like it is developing well. Most eggs at 5 weeks are quite dark and full when illuminated. Sometimes the inner membranes can seperate from the shell creating the appearance of an empty egg even though a baby is developing.
They usually hatch between 55-65 days.
Best of luck!
Bob


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Oct 15, 2013)

I've had to throw one of the eggs away as it had cracked and smelt awful!! Was definitely not fertile, the one that is fertile is getting bigger! Yay! She laid them on 4/9/13 they are incubating at 32' with 70% humidity. When should I expect it to start to hatch? Thanks Samantha


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is the egg now, the little fella seems to be getting bigger, darkness fills most of the egg now! I'm assuming this is good


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so excited for you!!! Fingers crossed that all goes well!!!


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry I'm late at updating, unfortunately the fertile egg stopped developing, the poor thing died. Rosie has laid another clutch this week so they are incubating now! Here's to hoping they are fertile and survive!!


----------



## michiganice91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Im having the same problem with my Eastern hermann eggs. Does anyone know if they need to be diapaused or go through a diapause and any techniques on how to most effectively do that?


----------



## RGB (Jun 11, 2014)

No diapause for hermanns.

Although I have my share that chalk over and don't develop. Some partially develop a baby, but many don't. Probably 10-15% of my eggs. Just a guess. Not sure if 100% hatch rate is reasonable.


----------

